# Two New Flavours Launching December (VapeCon 2017 Best Juice)



## Paulie (8/11/17)

Hey all,

We excited to announce that we will be launching 2 new flavours on 1st December 2017

RY4 SURE
This juice won the best vendor blind tasting award at VapeCon 2017 and all the people who tried it say its a guaranteed All day Vape! 










NUTCAKE
A Nutty Peanut butter cake Vape that contains a hidden flavour that makes this juice so yummy! It sooo good! People have been nagging me to launch this for weeks lol!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Rude Rudi (8/11/17)

Looks amazing!!!
I see the Nut Cake is a 2mg nic - interesting! Is that the current preference in the market?


----------



## Silver (8/11/17)

@Paulie - this looks amazing!
RY4Sure sounds like i will like it
Sadly i dont remember which one it was at VapeCon - 
Congrats again to you guys on the VapeCon 2017 Vendor Juice Shootout win!!

Sign me up!!
Make it strong!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (8/11/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Looks amazing!!!
> I see the Nut Cake is a 2mg nic - interesting! Is that the current preference in the market?


It will be in 0 3 and 6mg oops that was my fault hehe sorry

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (8/11/17)

Paulie said:


> It will be in 0 3 and 6mg oops that was my fault hehe sorry



And 9mg @Paulie
Dont forget your old pals

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (8/11/17)

Silver said:


> And 9mg @Paulie
> Dont forget your old pals


Special order yes

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (12/11/17)

@Tanja Just in case you don't know about the new Nutty Peanut Butter Cake!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (12/11/17)

Hooked said:


> @Tanja Just in case you don't know about the new Nutty Peanut Butter Cake!


It sounds amazing!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Halfdaft (13/11/17)

@Paulie who is going to be stocking them on the 1st?
I'm going away that weekend and need something tasty to vape while on holiday


----------



## Paulie (13/11/17)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> @Paulie who is going to be stocking them on the 1st?
> I'm going away that weekend and need something tasty to vape while on holiday


Hey man  where u going? can i come with? lol most of the big stores will sell pm me and ill let u know who has etc closer to u

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

